# FULL FRAME MIRRORLESS



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going with this 

http://blog.mingthein.com/2013/02/22/2013-leica-m-typ-240-review/


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I'm going with this
> 
> http://blog.mingthein.com/2013/02/22/2013-leica-m-typ-240-review/



price tag is? ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 27, 2013)

Dylan, you make my day!!! 

I would laugh so hard, if a yeear from now Canon and Nikon (FF) DSLRs will be totally "cannibalized" by mirrorless FF ILCs ;D

Canon and Nkikon deserve and wil get massively punished on that one ... 

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/lets-drop-the-bomb-new-samsung-full-frame-nx-r-to-come-in-march/
I just hope this thing will be really hi-end and good. But with Samsung I am afraid it will just be consumer crap with no understanding of photographic matters. 

Leica? Overpriced, old-fashioned, half-assed-digital, weakly-sensored 1950s style rangefinder? Not for me, thanks.


----------



## LSV (Feb 27, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with this
> ...


If you had to ask the price ... then you're too smart for the product.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> I just hope this thing will be really hi-end and goot. But with Samsung I am afraid it will just be consumer crap with no understanding of photographic matters.



but its gonna be awesome for instantly uploading to facebook or twitter FF bokehlicious selfies, pics of food, cats and playing angry birds, until its android OS crashes...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Dylan, you make my day!!!
> 
> I would laugh so hard, if a yeear from now Canon and Nikon (FF) DSLRs will be totally "cannibalized" by mirrorless FF ILCs ;D
> 
> ...



3-5yrs ago, I wouldn't consider buying Samsung LED TV, HOWEVER, from 2009 to NOW,Samsung is the KING in LED TVs. I have two Samsung 65", 8000 series at home. LOVE IT

Let see what they can do with camera.....I'll keep an eye it


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 28, 2013)

About the price of a 1D-X, but it's like comparing a Mercedes to a Honda....


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 28, 2013)

the only thing i dont like about mirrorless is the viewfinder. hell i would keep an optical viewfinder even it would mean parallex errors


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 28, 2013)

A little surprised. But then again, Samsung are marching towards worldwide domination in all things electrical from phones, to tvs to whitegoods. I'd heard that their camera division was coming under increased pressure. What better way to stand out? Give the people what they want. I wonder what their lenses are like?


----------

